# Draw a doodle RP, a new way of RPing?



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

A lot of the times I get bored of short sentences RPs or just RPs in general. So what about rather than using just words, we use drawn pictures *(No dirty aka NSFW stuff)*. I wonder if there any other people who share that same idea. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

The idea sounds pretty damn cool, but the rp plot would take ages to progress (if he drawings are too detailed). And also, if there are any kind of last minute changes someone would have to start drawing again, and that may result slightly annoying.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> The idea sounds pretty damn cool, but the rp plot would take ages to progress (if he drawings are too detailed). And also, if there are any kind of last minute changes someone would have to start drawing again, and that may result slightly annoying.


Good point. Maybe it'd work for a shorter RPs.


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah. It probably would

Honestly i could do it but not 
drawing (because i'm awful at it) but gmoding XD (making gmod screenshots like my profile pic)


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm down.  Any ideas on what it should be?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

If it would be some sort of setting with swords and magic and that sort of thing, I made a sheet for a character to use.



https://imgur.com/AkSoagC


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> Yeah. It probably would
> 
> Honestly i could do it but not
> drawing (because i'm awful at it) but gmoding XD (making gmod screenshots like my profile pic)


Gmod? You mean that sanbox game used to make those extremely crazy SFM videos? Oh that would be something. XD Although one would need to know how to 3D model if you're going to make ragdolls.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 27, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm down.  Any ideas on what it should be?


Well I don't know what scenario, and when I sketch/doodle it's average.


----------



## lyar (Jul 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> A lot of the times I get bored of short sentences RPs or just RPs in general. So what about rather than using just words, we use drawn pictures *(No dirty aka NSFW stuff)*. I wonder if there any other people who share that same idea. Any thoughts on this?


This sounds really cool but there's so many things that could go wrong. Also I haven't really found a good way to take pictures of my stuff.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 27, 2016)

lyar said:


> This sounds really cool but there's so many things that could go wrong. Also I haven't really found a good way to take pictures of my stuff.


It sucks that this idea can't really work. It'd probably be the only cool idea I had that I wanted to try out.


----------



## quwequwe (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey! I was part of a forum called Artplay once, it was super fun! The place is closed right now though. But here is an example of one that lasted pretty long. 
artplay.boards.net: Thunderstorm | ArtPlay

There were a lot of characters, some ended up leaving. Some new people joined. I mean, people are busy and life happens. It's hard enough to keep up with type-based RP you you can imagine ART-based RP. But still, it was super fun while it lasted. 

Sometimes the art was nice and in full color, sometimes it was just rough sketches with mostly text. 

I guess it depends on you. If you don't mind the story being really stretched out, it's not too bad! My friend and I got pretty far in a 1x1 RP:
artplay.boards.net: [one x one] Broken Chains | ArtPlay

Even if it took over a month to post, we would try to be understandable. 

But anyway, I think there is a website dedicated to this very idea now! I will have to look for it again. The person who created the forum found it, actually. XD So I'll link it once I find it. 

SO also. I'd be very interested in giving this a try with you, if we can find some agreement on what to RP. ^^ Let me know.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 7, 2016)

quwequwe said:


> Hey! I was part of a forum called Artplay once, it was super fun! The place is closed right now though. But here is an example of one that lasted pretty long.
> artplay.boards.net: Thunderstorm | ArtPlay
> 
> There were a lot of characters, some ended up leaving. Some new people joined. I mean, people are busy and life happens. It's hard enough to keep up with type-based RP you you can imagine ART-based RP. But still, it was super fun while it lasted.
> ...


I never knew such a website existed, very cool. 
Well depends, I'm into things like sci-fi, sci-fi-fantasy, adventure, and survival.


----------

